# Art of the Score Podcast



## BenG (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey all! Just wanted to share this amazing new podcast I came across called 'Art of the Score'! 

http://www.artofthescore.com.au/

Each episode, the three hosts go in-depth on a film's music and analyze all of the different aspects of the score that make it great including the orchestration, harmony, motivic development, etc. . The guys are super knowledgeable and there is tons of fun, nerdy content for fellow composers. 



Anyway, I'm loving it so far and feel free to check it out if you're interested!


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 2, 2019)

I’m already subscriber.
It is indeed an excellent podcast, that I even advised to friends who like film music without being musician.
Their explanataions are good and don’t require a musical expertise.
It is also very well recorded and documented.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 2, 2019)

Wowiewowwow: the latest episode is on Blade Runner!!!


----------



## BenG (Mar 2, 2019)

Definitely one of the best podcasts I've ever heard! Just really well done.


----------



## BenG (Mar 2, 2019)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Wowiewowwow: the latest episode is on Blade Runner!!!



Looking forward to listening to this one...


----------



## DivingInSpace (Mar 2, 2019)

Gave the Blade Runner episode a go, and loved it. I'll definitely start listening to this regularely!


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 2, 2019)

I’m listening to all former episodes.
Really loved the Indiana Jones so far.


----------



## BenG (Mar 2, 2019)

I started with the Back to the Future episode and it was fantastic! Loved how they went into the soundtrack in addition to the score as well.


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks. I'll start at the beginning on the Stitcher app


----------

